

Matt Cutts on How to Prevent Scrapers from Outranking You with Your Own Content - a5seo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LsB19wTt0Q&feature=player_embedded

======
gojomo
If this is a major problem, I would imagine site 'B' (the true originator)
could actually embargo their new content until after Googlebot visits it, then
open it to the public.

Combined with a few tricks to send Google to the newest content – fresh
sitemaps, PubSubHubBub, links from any other pages Googlebot is currently
visiting on the site – this probably wouldn't delay the release of the content
to the human audience by very much.

